# PETALING JAYA | PJ Sentral Garden City | 200m+ | 60 fl | 27 fl | U/C



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*A more vibrant city*
Wednesday July 7, 2010 By Yip Yoke Teng 










Taking a good look: (From left) Imran, PKNS business development senior 
manager Norzila Sidek and Halcrow Consulting transport planning manager 
Susan Teoh looking at the PJ Sentral Garden City project’s artist’s impression.

EASY access, covered walkways and public parks are some of the infrastructure incorporated into the proposed project planned at the PKNS site in Section 52, Petaling Jaya.

The developer, Bisraya Construction Sdn Bhd, said this was to cater to the increase in demand that came with the urban regeneration effort.

Its director, Imran Salim, in a briefing to reporters at a hotel in Petaling Jaya, said the aim of the project was to revitalise Petaling Jaya city centre, which was showing signs of ageing and decaying with businesses draining out from the area.

In recognising the potential traffic problems highlighted by certain quarters, he outlined 11 points that could help improve the local and regional traffic condition.

Imran said the company would be doing more than what was required by the local authorities to improve existing infrastructure to meet the growth.

The project, PJ Sentral Garden City, will have three accesses namely from Jalan Barat, Jalan Sultan and Persiaran Barat.

The 11 measures proposed are:

---> An extra lane from Federal Highway to Jalan Barat; 

---> Signals at the junction along Lorong 8/1E and Jalan Barat removed; 

---> Signals at junction along Jalan Penchala and Jalan Sungai Jerneh 8/1 removed; 

---> Three-armed signalised junction for Persiaran Barat and Jalan Barat; 

---> Extra lane for U-turn into Jalan Penchala southbound; 

---> Extra lanes from Jalan Timur to Federal Highway; 

---> Extra lanes for Persiaran Barat; 

---> Dual (two) road for Taman Jaya LRT to proposed development; 

---> New left-in, left-out access to proposed development; 

---> Flyover across Jalan Penchala/Jalan Templer roundabout, 2km dual-3 urban main arterial road for Jalan Penchala; and 

---> Flyover in the form of a three-tier infrastructure for Jalan Penchala and NPE-KTM on the ground, NPE westbound and eastbound on tier 2 and 3 respectively. 

Imran said the company had set aside RM14mil for the proposals, which would improve the local traffic situation.

“We would also contribute with the other developers the RM96mil required by the council for the last two proposals mentioned and which would improve the regional traffic condition.

“The developer has also paid RM11mil as required under the Development Order and another RM3mil for infrastructure.

“The Gross Development Value of this project is RM2bil. It is in our best interest to ensure that the traffic flows smoothly to make the development viable,” he said.

The project that has been in the limelight recently is a joint venture between PKNS and Bisraya, owned by Gapurna Group that is also developing the 348 Sentral project in Jalan Tun Sambathan, Brickfields.

Phase One of the project covers the construction of Office Tower 1 and infrastructure at Lot 8.

Phase Two covers a podium for retail and restaurants, Office Tower 2, 3 and 4 as well as infrastructure on Lot 12.

On Lot 12, under Phase Three, there will be the construction of a business hotel and infrastructure, while Phase Four will see the construction of service apartments, central park and infrastructure — also on Lot 12.

The project — poised to transform the area into PJ’s Central Business District — is estimated to take six years to complete.

“We are here to develop something for the use of all. In addition to ample parking space at affordable rates, we are building covered pedestrian walkways with security features to encourage the use of public transport as well as link bridges between buildings,” he said, adding that the company would also contribute to shuttle services connecting to the KTM stations.

The project would provide 7,534 parking bays as required by the council, as well as an extra 235 for the comfort of the public, he said.

Imran also highlighted that the buildings were geared to be environment-friendly, with adherence to Green Building Index and other international requirements.

He said the status of Lot 8, which had the veterinary department now, had been re-zoned as commercial in RTPJ1 with the department to be relocated to a new facility in Sungai Buloh.

Asked about the forums for residents to give their views, he said that would be carried out in different sessions after the Hari Raya holidays.

“We would like to use this period to gather the design details and we will be bringing in experts from Hong Kong and Singapore who are familiar with urban regeneration to have the discussions with the public,” he said.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*RM2b project to spruce up PJ's Section 52*
By Zaidi Isham IsmailPublished: 2010/07/07

BUILDER and property developer Bisraya Construction Sdn Bhd will develop 4.8ha in Section 52, Petaling Jaya, Selangor, by the middle of next year as part of efforts to spruce up the city.

The project, dubbed PJ Sentral and with RM2 billion gross development value, will involve upgrading and rehabilitating several buildings and facilities in addition to implementing traffic dispersal systems and new routes.

"The project will be carried out over four phases over the next six years, and will be financed by raising bonds, borrowings from local and foreign banks, and internally generated funds," Bisraya director Imran Salim told a media briefing in Petaling Jaya yesterday.

It will be undertaken as a joint venture with Selangor economic and investment arm Perbadanan Kemajuan Negeri Selangor (PKNS).

Bisraya, a subsidiary of Gapurna Group, received approval from PKNS in June last year for the development.

The project is in the vicinity of Jalan Barat, Hilton Petaling Jaya hotel, A&W drive-in restaurant, light rail transit (LRT) station and Amcorp Mall adjacent to the Federal Highway.

It will have four office towers, a residential tower and a hotel with green features. It will also be the site of PKNS' new headquarters.

The proposed traffic dispersal is aimed at easing the bottlenecks at Jalan Barat and Jalan Templer, such as new alternate routes linking directly to existing high-ways like the New Pantai Expressway.

The development will also be pedestrian-friendly with good connectivity to the nearby Asia Jaya and Taman Jaya LRT stations.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

---


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

---


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*PKNS plans redevelopment of HQ site*
By Siti Radziah Hamzah of theedgeproperty.com Wednesday, 02 June 2010 18:22 










PETALING JAYA: PKNS, the Selangor State Development Corp has submitted plans for a project with an estimated gross development value (GDV) of between RM3 billion and RM3.5 billion to redevelop its current headquarters (pictured) in Persiaran Barat, Petaling Jaya.

The 10-acre site is among 16 old commercial and residential properties owned by PKNS identified for redevelopment in the Klang Valley.

“This signifies the beginning of our redevelopment programme under the Selangor state’s stimulus package,” PKNS general manager, Othman Omar told theedgeproperty.com recently.

“The plan is for a mixed development that includes commercial, retail, serviced apartments, hotel and office tower,” he said.

Othman said PKNS has submitted the proposed plan for the Persiaran Barat site for planning approval to the Petaling Jaya City Council.

PKNS is targeting to commence work on the site at end-2011 and the development is expected to take between 10 and 15 years.

He added that PKNS has also engaged consultancy Halcrow Group to carry out the traffic-impact assessment on the surrounding area.

“The new location of our headquarter is at Precinct 8.8 in Shah Alam, considering that it is the capital city of Selangor. It is one of the first few integrated townships built by PKNS as well and one of the most sustainable townships in Malaysia,” Othman said.

He added that the new headquarters would be a green development.

Othman also disclosed that PKNS had called for international proposals to jointly redevelop the 13.5-acre Sport Complex site in Kelana Jaya late last year.

“Seventeen companies including international companies submitted proposals and we are in the process of evaluating them,” he said.

The redevelopment plans are for a green development providing sports facilities.

Earlier this year, PKNS had announced the redevelopment of Taman Keramat in Jalan Jelatek, Kuala Lumpur into a mixed development called Datum Jelatek. The project with an estimated GDV of RM1.35 billion will be launched next year.

Jointly developed by PKNS and its subsidiary company Worldwide Holdings Bhd, the plot currently has four blocks of PKNS Taman Keramat flats on it.

Dubbed “Columbia Flats” for its drug and vice dens during the 1980s, the flats will be replaced with four 45-storey buildings comprising residential and commercial units, a hotel and a shopping mall over the next three to five years.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

PJ SENTRAL GARDEN CITY


patchay said:


> *PJ SENTRAL GARDEN CITY*
> Source: PKNS Malaysia - The Winning Edge


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

http://www.thestar.com.my/metro/story.asp?file=/2011/6/20/central/8931327&sec=central


*RM10bil for redevelopment*
THE urban regeneration programme in Petaling Jaya, which will see redevelopment projects in prime areas over the next five years, is estimated to cost RM10bil, said Petaling Jaya city mayor Datuk Mohamad Roslan Sakiman.

Urban regeneration was one of the six economic stimulus packages adopted by Selangor last year to tackle recession and is aimed at creating jobs and generating income as well as making the city vibrant.

“This is still in the pipeline. It will see new projects comprising hotels, condominiums and other commercial developments,” Roslan said after attending Petaling Jaya’s fifth City Day celebration at Petaling Jaya Stadium.

Roslan was referring to the projects that were being planned by the Selangor Development Corporation (PKNS), which was said to be involved in projects such as *PJ Sentral Garden City and PJ Elevated City.*
“All these projects are planned as sustainable development that will provide more jobs in the next five years.

“As Petaling Jaya is not the state capital, we have to strive harder on our own to find allocations for development,” he said.

He also said there were 138 registered residents associations with the Petaling Jaya City Council (MBPJ).

“We provide RM2,000 as a yearly contribution to each association,” he added.

Roslan has been quoted in a national Malay daily as saying that the emphasis on physical development would provide a new look for Petaling Jaya, adding that the redevelopment projects would strengthen this city and fulfill the modern lifestyle needs of its denizens through the increase of infrastructure, utilities and public facilities.

The two-day anniversary celebration saw a hive of activities taking place. They included a street food carnival, classic car convoy, street soccer tournament, sand art, colouring contest, cooking competitions and a self-defence demonstration.

Selangor Mentri Besar Tan Sri Abdul Khalid Ibrahim was the guest of honour at the closing ceremony held in the stadium yesterday night that also saw a marching band competition.

To mark Petaling Jaya City Day, Roslan also announced that MBPJ was offering free parking today at the lots owned by the council.

Other activities lined up are the PJ RC Powerboat and Mountain Bike Challenge 2011 on June 25 and 26, and the inaugural Petaling Jaya Green Personality Award. For details, go to www.mbpj.gov.my


----------



## Ras Siyan (Jan 12, 2009)

nazrey said:


> PJ SENTRAL GARDEN CITY


Wow, I love it! Sayangi PJ! :cheers:


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Fenced up.. This thread should be renamed to PJ Sentral Garden City





































Transforming the PJ Skyline !


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## ayee_75 (Jan 29, 2010)

any new photo at site. is it still on hold?


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

>>>


msyukry08 said:


> PJ Sentral


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

*Nusa Gapurna mulls REIT*

18-9-2012

POTENTIALLY WORTH RM2.5b: Assets include six high-rise buildings being planned at PJ Sentral Garden City 


NUSA Gapurna Sdn Bhd, a low-key developer, is mul-ling grouping its assets to form a commercial real estate investment trust (REIT) by 2015, which could potentially be worth more than RM2.5 billion.

It is understood the assets will include the six high-rise buildings that are being planned at PJ Sentral Garden City, a project by PJ Sentral Development Sdn Bhd.

PJ Sentral is a 70:30 joint venture between Nusa Gapurna Development Sdn Bhd (NGDSB) and the Selangor Economic Development Corp (PKNS).

Nusa Gapurna, controlled by Datuk Mohd Salim Fateh Din and his associates including Tan Sri Abdul Halim Ali, owns 60 per cent of NGDSB. The remaining stake in NGDSB is held by the Employees Provident Fund (EPF).

*The construction of PJ Sentral Garden City located behind PJ Hilton Hotel will take seven to eight years beginning at the end of next year.*

Business Times understands that it will comprise five custom-built office towers, each ranging from 20 to 45 floors, with estimated gross development value of RM2.6 billion.

The project will also include a five-star hotel, a 7,000 car park complex, a 1.6ha public park and a supportive retail element for food and beverage.

Sources familiar with the matter said that Nusa Gapurna is planning two business strategies for the assets. 

"The first strategy is to form its own REIT, which is the primary option. It is more ideal because the company has ready tenants to give it good yield income. Financial advisers have been engaged for the matter," a source said.

The source said the second strategy is to sell the towers block by block to REIT managers or institutional investors with ready tenants.

According to the source, Nusa Gapurna is in negotiations with local public listed companies and corporate players to lease the buildings for a period of between 10 and 15 years.

"The company is finalising the design of the buildings with the anchor tenants. Construction will commence next year after getting all the necessary building approvals. Once these are settled, Nusa Gapurna will finalise the formation of the REIT," the source said.

The source said PJ Sentral Garden City will be built according to Multimedia Super Corridor Malaysia and Green Building Index specifications.

More : http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/GAPURNA/Article/index_html#ixzz26nDMA4Qr


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

--


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

davidwsk said:


> *Gapurna wants to grow further design-build-lease business*
> 
> 1/11/2012
> 
> ...


-------


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Final Render:= ( 5 to 6 blocks, tallest :60 fl)

http://www.3dreid.com/projects/pj-sentral/


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

nazrey said:


> *MRCB set to have share in PJ Sentral*
> SHAREN KAURPublished: 2013/02/08
> http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_Ne...130208233358/Article/index_html#ixzz2KWSUz8fr
> 
> ...


-----


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

rizalhakim said:


> wow the tallest is 60storey....
> Fasa 1A - 27storey - MBSB Building
> 
> http://www.epbt.gov.my/osc/Proj1_Info.cfm?Name=456812&S=S
> ...


---


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/greaterkldevelopments/

https://www.instagram.com/greaterkualalumpur/


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

iamx3n said:


> Source : https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsw6ACRDXeJRxUcIf2Z6MVA


..


----------



## Izzz (Aug 5, 2013)

Untitled by Izz _R, on Flickr


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

ash7 said:


> 8/4/2017


..


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://ir.chartnexus.com/mrcb/docs/AR/2015.pdf


----------



## akif90 (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

..


----------



## akif90 (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Dean_14 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sep 2017



ericyong said:


>


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mgGc4tLKUrQ


----------



## FirzDaurens_ (Apr 10, 2014)

update?


----------



## Dean_14 (Oct 27, 2011)

dude, the last update above your post is not even 1 week old


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

akif90 said:


>





nazrey said:


> Malaysia Building Society Berhad (MBSB) Tower
> https://3da.com.my/portfolio/mbsb-tower-2/


..


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

nazrey said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/Buc3YW9HHlM/


..


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)




----------

